# The End of the new Ponderous Woman



## fatgirl33 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just thought I'd let anyone who occasionally reads my webcomic, the Ponderous Woman, know that the current comic has been updated. It's being updated with new pages weekly, and this week the first six pages are available (early pages will progressively be taken offline to conserve bandwidth in coming weeks).

There is some serious weight gaining in this story, so I know some of you will be interested! Also, six pages are planned to be in colour (something that's been lacking from the comic for a couple of years, just to preserve my sanity).






The Ponderous Woman Online​
Thanks for reading!
Brenda


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 2, 2007)

that looks really interesting.... i am going to check it out right now


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 2, 2007)

this is really good! the storyline is creative and the story well- told! Standing ovation!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you so much for the very kind endorsement!  I'm glad you enjoyed it (so far!).

Brenda


----------



## chicagosecretagent (Sep 2, 2007)

I just finished reading it. I want more! You're really talented. 

*sneaks off to eat some pie*


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 5, 2007)

chicagosecretagent said:


> I just finished reading it. I want more! You're really talented.
> 
> *sneaks off to eat some pie*



Thank you for the very kind compliment! More will be coming... I'm getting the next couple of pages prepped for this weekend.

...and don't forget, you have to share your pie with the rest of the class!
:eat1: 

Brenda


----------



## Fish (Sep 17, 2007)

I always love a new "Ponderous Woman" adventure!


----------



## -X- (Sep 17, 2007)

Great so far as usual.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 20, 2007)

Fish said:


> I always love a new "Ponderous Woman" adventure!



Thank you! And for anyone who doesn't check out Fish's blog regularly, you can see a bit of gorgeous PW artwork that he did for me... Be warned, seeing his beautiful artwork will make you wish he illustrated the whole series (at least that was my reaction!  ).

Thanks again Derrick, you are the best!

Brenda


----------



## Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. I had great characters and ideas to work with.


----------



## pickleman357 (Sep 20, 2007)

Woo Hoo!

More Ponderous Woman, in more then one way!


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2007)

Great new page. I'm intrigued as to where the story is going.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job Brenda!

Well, I´m not into that ultra-fat women but the pig-out scenes were always classy... and it seems like there would be another one starting now...

Will it be the final issue of your comics for good or will a new heroine come up? 

And what about the old Ponderous Woman? She quit after her friend died which was one of the few parts i didn´t like regarding the comics and I still hope that her friend isn´t but somewhere else to return someday... to finish the whole comic off with a happy ending... 

Anyway: good job Brenda!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you for the compliments, it's always nice to know someone's out there reading, and enjoying what I've done.



stuffedbellylover said:


> Will it be the final issue of your comics for good or will a new heroine come up?



There will be the usual Christmas issue in December, and then in the New Year I'll be starting a new series. I haven't worked out a lot of the details yet, but I'm sketching and jotting down notes. It will be an ongoing serial-type series, I think.



> And what about the old Ponderous Woman? She quit after her friend died which was one of the few parts i didn´t like regarding the comics and I still hope that her friend isn´t but somewhere else to return someday... to finish the whole comic off with a happy ending...



I always like to go back and dip my foot in the past, as with Not As They Seem and the Truth Teller comics, and hopefully one day some more Claire (ex-Gravity Girl) Willison stories... But beyond that, I hope in the new series to sort of slowly integrate the two eras of the PW. After having done this for so long now, I'm always looking for something new - but I just can't seem to leave these characters behind! So hopefully you'll be pleasantly surprised.  

I still need a title for the new comic, which is something I think about every week or so! :doh:

Brenda


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Sep 28, 2007)

That sounds great Brenda!!! 

Well, if I´m right I remember that you are pregnant at present arent you? I hope everything is right with you!!!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## fatgirl33 (Sep 30, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Well, if I´m right I remember that you are pregnant at present arent you? I hope everything is right with you!!!



Everything is just fine with me, but no, I'm not pregnant at the moment. My partner and I do have a beautiful little girl who will be turning two shortly, however. (We are bracing ourselves!)

Thanks!
Brenda


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh sorry Brenda...

Maybe i had a message in your forum in mind that i considered to be recent but it wa´s 2 years old... 

:doh: 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just thought I'd add a quick little note to let readers know that colour has finally (although probably breifly) returned to the pages of the comic, starting with page 18.

For trivia buffs, the last colour PW comic was in 2004. :huh:

Enjoy!
Brenda


----------



## Fish (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice use of color, and my favorite pages of the series so far. (_Probably thanks to the last panel of page 20. VERY nice._)


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 4, 2007)

Fish said:


> Nice use of color, and my favorite pages of the series so far. (_Probably thanks to the last panel of page 20. VERY nice._)



Thank you! If that was your favorite part, I think you'll get a kick out of the next set of pages, too.


----------



## Raider X (Nov 8, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Just thought I'd let anyone who occasionally reads my webcomic, the Ponderous Woman, know that the current comic has been updated. It's being updated with new pages weekly, and this week the first six pages are available (early pages will progressively be taken offline to conserve bandwidth in coming weeks).
> 
> ...




I want to know if there will be another Ponderous Woman? First, it was Joey and now everything is ending for Amanda.


----------



## Fish (Nov 8, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> Thank you! If that was your favorite part, I think you'll get a kick out of the next set of pages, too.



Art tease!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 12, 2007)

Raider X said:


> I want to know if there will be another Ponderous Woman? First, it was Joey and now everything is ending for Amanda.



All I can tell you is that in the New Year a new comic will begin, and it will include Amanda & Michelle, and some other characters, but I shouldn't say more than that to spoil the surprise... 

Brenda


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay... you were right. I LOVE the new pages!:smitten:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 17, 2007)

Fish said:


> Okay... you were right. I LOVE the new pages!



Thanks Derrick! Unfortunately today the comic goes back to B&W... but I'm on the home stretch to the end of the story now! 

Brenda


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 26, 2007)

Heya Brenda!

Nice new comic pages you added.

Jessica´s stuffed belly is sooooo sexy... just they way I like a female belly: 
stuffed, tight and nicely shaped without too much blubber... lol

THANK YOU!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2007)

I like the way the story seems to be going. That Amanda is really beginning to ENJOY her body and lifestyle, rather than just accept it is an interesting step.


----------



## Mack27 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man I wish there were more weight gain comics. I guess its asking a lot for artists to devote their time to stuff like that. Maybe I should start a website like weightgaincomics.com or something where people would pay $2 per 11 page online comic for download or something. Artists would get the lion's share of the intake, I'd just need to cover the cost of the bandwidth and stuff and get paid for whatever time I put in. Of course in order to be a success the site would need to have a good amount of material right from the get-go. I guess I'd have to advance artists some moolah to do that. That would be so sweet, Willix, Koudelka, The Studio, Fatgirl33, Bigggie and lots of cool deviantart people putting out regular issues every month.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 28, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Jessica´s stuffed belly is sooooo sexy... just they way I like a female belly:
> stuffed, tight and nicely shaped without too much blubber... lol
> 
> THANK YOU!



Thanks Chris!

Glad you liked it - I aim to please! I find chubby asian girls unbearably cute, so I was anxious to get Jess to this stage. 

Hope you enjoy the rest of the story!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 28, 2007)

Fish said:


> That Amanda is really beginning to ENJOY her body and lifestyle, rather than just accept it is an interesting step.



Yeah, this is one of the contrasts I've been trying to build on - Amanda loves being big, Michelle doesn't. In the next few pages the difference will be even more apparent - stay tuned! 

Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 28, 2007)

Mack27 said:


> Man I wish there were more weight gain comics. I guess its asking a lot for artists to devote their time to stuff like that. Maybe I should start a website like weightgaincomics.com or something where people would pay $2 per 11 page online comic for download or something.



I wish there were more, too!  I love your idea - Expandemonium.net seemed like a similar, promising idea, but a year or two ago the webmaster stopped maintaining it.

If I could find a way to make my website pay for itself, it would be much easier to justify its continued existence. Lots of people have given me good advice on ways to make that happen, but a lot of them are just too time consuming to maintain. Personally, I like the idea of making the product available and if people are interested, they will pay for it. I was looking into BitPass as a payment mechanism just as it went belly-up. Currently the only way my website generates any direct revenue is through sales of "Not As They Seem" on CafePress. I'd love it if people could purchase it digitally, like some of the ladies on the Paysite board sell video clips. I don't know the price could be set low enough to make the transaction worthwhile, however.

I'm a big proponent of free content, especially for size-relative stuff, so I'll always make some new comic stuff available on my site as long as I can maintain it. But I'd also like to defer some of the cost, too! 

I'd love to see you idea come to life, however!
Brenda


----------



## Zoom (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, it ended, and she _didn't_ go out with a bang.  The ending was a surprise since it didn't really involve crime-fighting and terrible tragedy, which the previous ending did. But I suppose you needed to do it so the next project can proceed the way you want. Good luck!


----------



## Fish (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow... what a wonderful and natral conclusion. I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to your follow up.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 6, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Well, it ended, and she _didn't_ go out with a bang.  The ending was a surprise since it didn't really involve crime-fighting and terrible tragedy, which the previous ending did. But I suppose you needed to do it so the next project can proceed the way you want. Good luck!



Thanks! I hope you enjoyed it. The mellow-ness of this ending probably has as much to do with my own state mind today as the ending of the original PW series did had to do with the my more volatile state of mind back then. But you're right, some of these character will be coming back...

Thanks for reading & all the feedback, it's very much appreciated!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 6, 2007)

Fish said:


> Wow... what a wonderful and natral conclusion. I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to your follow up.



Thank you! That's really gratifying for me, I'm glad such a gentle end wasn't a let down. 

I'll be struggling over the next couple of weeks to try and get a Christmas special together...


Brenda


----------



## Fish (Dec 11, 2007)

I look forward to it.

That said, is there any chance we can get an idea of what to expect from the new stories your working on?

It seemed from the conclusion, that the storytelling may shift to focus more on Amanda's acceptance and love of her body than on super heroics. ANY clues?!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 18, 2007)

Fish said:


> It seemed from the conclusion, that the storytelling may shift to focus more on Amanda's acceptance and love of her body than on super heroics. ANY clues?!



What you just wrote sounds like a possibility.  Plus there may be some other characters you know... but you might not recognize them. 

Thanks! And have an excellent holiday season!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi folks,

Just wanted to post a note to let you know the entire comic is back on the website, for those that missed pages the first time around.

A new series will begin in the coming weeks...

Thanks!
Brenda


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad the last story is back. And you're KILLIN' us with this wait!


----------



## thug27 (Feb 20, 2008)

I forgot about this comic. I used to always read them.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 21, 2008)

Fish said:


> Glad the last story is back. And you're KILLIN' us with this wait!



Okay, here's something definitive... The new series & web site will premier on *March 1st, 2008*! 

It will be a BIG change for the comic book, it will be taking a new focus, and the website will get a fresh look.

I hope everyone stops by and checks it out that weekend!

Thanks, 
Brenda


----------



## Fish (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, it was worth the wait. Loving the new direction.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Apr 9, 2008)

Fish said:


> Well, it was worth the wait. Loving the new direction.



Thank you Derrick! I'm glad you are enjoying it and not finding it "slow." 

Your artwork is beautiful - everyone reading this should do themselves a favour and follow the link in your sig to your artwork blog! :smitten:

Thanks!
Brenda


----------

